# تحوير جهاز ارسال fm-mp3 السيارة



## n2sat2 (7 أغسطس 2010)

تحية طيبة
الى من لديه اي معلومة بخصوص طريقة زيادة مدى ارسال جهاز fm-mp3 الذي يركب في السيارة في مكان قداحة السكائر وتركب فيها رام تحتوي ملفات mp3 ترسل باشارة fm الى راديو السيارة
مسافة الارسال هي 10 م اريد ان ازيدها الى اكثر من 500م 
ارجو دعم الموضوع بالمخططات والتجارب العملية


----------



## يوسف بن حامد (12 أغسطس 2010)

up

ابحث عن هذه المعلومه منذ مده....

ارجو ممن لديه معلومه...يفيدنا بها...


----------



## محمدكامل الجهلاوي (12 أغسطس 2010)

والله فكره جدا خطيره الي يعرف لايقصر(مايكرو اذاعه


----------



## muhammed_snake2000 (20 أغسطس 2010)

والله فكره رائعه

اذا ممكن احد يعرف ليبخل علينا وجزاه الله الف خير

اخوكم محمد


----------



## phyniace (13 سبتمبر 2010)

you should check the dc power (encrease it) and try to modified the transmittre power


----------



## abdelaliali (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*دارة ارسال على موجة FM *​ تستطيع من خلال هذه الدارة،بأن ترسل صوتك على موجة اف ام بمدى يزيد عن الربع ميل. 
ليس في هذه الدارة أي صعوبة ويمكنها أن تعمل على فولطية من 3 الى 9 فولت. المكثفات من السيرامك او اي نوع من المكثفات الغير قطبية. 
لمعاينة الدارة، ضع الدارة في حالة تشغيل ثم ابحث في الراديو عن القناة التي بها صوتك، اذا حدث صفير في السماعات فالرجاء ان تبعد الراديو قليلا عن الدارة؛ لاتنسى بأن تضبط المكثف المتغير للحصول على أفضل نتيجة. و يمكنك بأن تزيد مدى الأرسال بأضافة المكثف المبهت C4. و الهوائي يجب أن يكون في حدود 15 انش لتكون أشارة الأرسال قوية. 
بالنسبة للملف L1 ربما بعض الأخوان أو الأخوات لا يملكون عنه فكرة، فهو ببساطة عبارة عن سلك من النحاس المعزول بمادة عازلة كالونش أو الحرير أو البابويه، كما نراه في أجهزة الراديو و تستطيع الحصول عليه مباشرة من المحلات المتخصصة. ثم يلف على قلم بنسل قطره ربع انش من 8 الى 10 لفات. 
مواصفات الملف L1 : 
رقمه التجاري: S.W.G 22 
Current Rating: 613mA 
Diameter: 0.71mm 
أما بالنسبة لجهاز الأستقبال فهو الراديو نفسه.




[]


الرابط للصورةproblemme il n y a pas trouve racorde de photo 



 

​ 

​


----------



## mrashraf2010 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

abdelaliali قال:


> *دارة ارسال على موجة FM *​ تستطيع من خلال هذه الدارة،بأن ترسل صوتك على موجة اف ام بمدى يزيد عن الربع ميل.
> ليس في هذه الدارة أي صعوبة ويمكنها أن تعمل على فولطية من 3 الى 9 فولت. المكثفات من السيرامك او اي نوع من المكثفات الغير قطبية.
> لمعاينة الدارة، ضع الدارة في حالة تشغيل ثم ابحث في الراديو عن القناة التي بها صوتك، اذا حدث صفير في السماعات فالرجاء ان تبعد الراديو قليلا عن الدارة؛ لاتنسى بأن تضبط المكثف المتغير للحصول على أفضل نتيجة. و يمكنك بأن تزيد مدى الأرسال بأضافة المكثف المبهت C4. و الهوائي يجب أن يكون في حدود 15 انش لتكون أشارة الأرسال قوية.
> بالنسبة للملف L1 ربما بعض الأخوان أو الأخوات لا يملكون عنه فكرة، فهو ببساطة عبارة عن سلك من النحاس المعزول بمادة عازلة كالونش أو الحرير أو البابويه، كما نراه في أجهزة الراديو و تستطيع الحصول عليه مباشرة من المحلات المتخصصة. ثم يلف على قلم بنسل قطره ربع انش من 8 الى 10 لفات.
> ...



السلام عليكم اخوانى ف الاسلام
اخى الكريم صاحب الرسالة عالية 
مخطط الدائرة غير موجود
ارجو منك ارسالة مرة اخرى 
او رفعة من جديد 
اما صاحب الموضوع الاصلى 
بخصوص زيادة مدى الارسال الى 500 متر 
فقد صممت دائرة وجربتها بنفسى تفى لارسال اكتر من 2 كيلو متر 
باستخدام ترانزستورات 2n3866
وهى من نوع المذبذب المتضاعف بسيطة جدا وسهلة 
وتستطيع ارسال اى اشارة من خلالها سواء صوت او كنترول 
ويتم تعديل الاشارة المحمولة باستخدام موحد فيركاب
المكونات
عدد 2 ترانزستور 2n3866
عدد 4 مقاومات 4.7 كيلو اوك
عدد 2 مكثف 22 pf
عدد واحد موحد فاريكاب
عدد 1 مقاومة 150 كيلو اوم توصل على التوالى مع الفاريكاب بدلا من الكثف ف الرسم (خطا ف الرسم)
اعتذر عن سوء جودة الصورة لكن من يرغب ف الدائرة الاصلية مصورة مراسلتى وسوف ادرجها ان شاء الله بعد رسمها ببرنامج متخصص
الدائرة جربتها بنفسى ف قريتى ف مصر


----------



## skynet (6 فبراير 2013)

*لدي مكبر تستطيع ان تركبه على خرج mp3 ويستطيع البث لحوالي 500 متر .
ولكن لااسف مشاركاتي 5 ولايقبل تحميل صورة الدائرة .
*​


----------

